# bitternut hickory questions



## grease (Apr 2, 2014)

i just received some bitternut hickory for my smokers, i have not used this type of wood yet and have a few questions in regards to the wood. i know that it is a good wood to use but some of the logs i have look to have some moldy looking stuff on the outside of it along with moss. is this OK to use? do i need to get rid of the bark? anyone that can assist me with these questions would be great!!! thanks!!!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

@grease

Is it lichens rather than mold?
Do you have pics?

Regardless, in my opinion, it's best to remove the bark.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 2, 2014)

I agree with Martin  ^^^   get rid of the bark  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






& yes post some pics so we can see for sure what you have.


----------



## grease (Apr 5, 2014)

grease said:


> i just received some bitternut hickory for my smokers, i have not used this type of wood yet and have a few questions in regards to the wood. i know that it is a good wood to use but some of the logs i have look to have some moldy looking stuff on the outside of it along with moss. is this OK to use? do i need to get rid of the bark? anyone that can assist me with these questions would be great!!! thanks!!!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 5, 2014)

@grease,
Yeah, It's mostly lichens with a bit of algae and moss.

~Martin


----------



## grease (Apr 5, 2014)

SO SHOULD I NOT USE THE BARK?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 5, 2014)

As I said above, I'd remove the bark...it can give off-flavors.


----------



## grease (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks!!!!


----------

